# Pair of Colts from Metrograde Goods.



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

.

Just got a package from Canada two days ago. I ordered a pair of Colts from Eric. I of course don't have to say anything about the fit and finish or the service from such a well known figure.

I don't know why I waited so long to try out one of Toddy's designs. But I'm so glad I did.

I ordered two because I like having different band setups on the same style frame.

Holy crap are these things comfortable and intuitive.

I almost always have trouble with slingshots being too small but these things are perfect for large hands. I was actually pleasantly surprised by how large they were. But being fairly narrow they still fit comfortably into a front pocket. The slim waist provides the perfect locked in grip and repeatability.

The accuracy is superb. Other than my custom PFS this is the best shooting I've ever done. I returned to OTT recently with all the naturals I've been making. When held at a 45 degree angle I can use the corner of top fork just as well as I would use the aiming dimp of a TTF frame. And as intuitive shooters they are perfect as well.

I can't recommend the Colt design enough. And I can't wait to try out the Mule.

Thanks Eric for getting these out to me quickly and working with me on getting that second one packaged with the first


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

Great! Today MJ just gave me the Colt he picked up for me from the prize table at MWST because I couldn't make it to the final day of the tournament. (Thanks MJ!) I haven't shot it yet, but it's very comfortable and the handle just melts into my hand. I also just received a Axiom Champ in the mail today. (Two new slingshots in one day! Can life get any better?) I banded it up for 1/4" and BB shooting, shot about 20 1/4" balls with it, and I liked it a lot. Incidentally, the Colt and the Axiom Champ have the same fork width and gap. I have a hunch that I'll like the Colt too when I start shooting it.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Wow. Same gap but the Colt is over an inch longer and 1/4" thicker. 

I definitely plan to pick up a Champ one day too. Probably one of the best pocket slingshots bigger than a pfs.


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

Yeah, I didn't notice they have the same fork dimensions until I compared them. The Scout is the only serious slingshot I shoot. But based on how comfortable I became with the Axiom Champ within the few shots considering I'm a novice (I was telling MJ that I've only worn out one set of bands, that's how new I'm at this), I think the narrow fork may be better for me. That's part of the reason I'm very much looking forward to shooting the Colt tomorrow. The Axiom Champ with a BB band setup is really fun. I feel I'm already addicted after 20 shot. Get one now! (I just realized with the Axiom Champ I have a Rayshot-designed frame with bands used by Rayshot (10mm Theraband silver/0.02" latex) and Rayshot pouch. If only I could shoot as well as Rayshot :what


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Just remember that those fork tips can handle heavy bands. Even single layer. .040 medical latex with 3/4" to 1/2" tapers will absolutely blast 3/8" steel. And I use the 3/4" precut tourniquet bands and they throw 3/8" steel as fast as any setup I've ever used.

And doubled 3/4" .040 can throw 1/2" steel and lead at hunting speeds.

My point is don't let the medium-narrow fork tips make you think these are just for light ammo.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice! I like it. The fork dimensions on the axiom make it my favorite. I think have to try a colt. Looks cozzy in the hand. Thanks for the comparisons.


----------



## Viggy (Mar 3, 2016)

I've ben wanting a Colt for sometime....I think you persuaded me


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Viggy said:


> I've ben wanting a Colt for sometime....I think you persuaded me


I love my Colt. I found I only shot them with flats so I gave one to my best friend.

Other than PFS I shoot nothing but Mules and my Colt now.

I really want a metal core colt now.
Do it!


----------

